# Romisen Cree RC-N3 CR123 Or 2AA



## ernsanada

I just received the Romisen Cree RC-N3 CR123 Or 2AA from Deal Extreme

Costs $17.18 + .01 cents shipping.

The Type II Anodize is very good.

The fits is good.

O-Rings did not come lubed.

Comes with a lanyard. 

Uses CR123 Or 2AA. Fits AW's RCR123's Black with ample room. The AW's RCR123's Blue did not fit. Energizers Rechargeable Nimh 2500mAh fit with ample room.

Single mode forward clickie. I was very surprised the RC-N3 was a forward clickie.

Uses Glass Lens.

I can't get to the Reflector so I can't tell what the reflector is made of.

The clip is removable.

Uses a Cree but I don't know what bin.

Anit-Roll Bezel.

GITD Rear Tailcap Cover.

Not a bad deal for $17.19. I think I might pick up another Romisen Cree RC-N3.

Came shipped in a box!












Left, AA Battery Extender Tube. Right, Romisen Cree RC-N3 with CR123 Battery Tube installed.






CR123 Size.





















2AA Size.


























Rear view of the Cree Module.






Single Mode Forward Clickie! GITD 






Inside view of the rear clickie.






This is a view of the wall thickness where the CR123 Battery fits.






This is a view of where the 2AA Batteries fit. Naturally it's going to be thicker because AA Batteries are thinner than the CR123 sized batteries.






Fits AW's RCR123's Black with no problems.






Fits Energizer's Rechargeable Nimh 2500mAh with ample room.











This is how the clip is installed. The clip removes very easy.







-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Size Comparsions.

Left, Romisen Cree RC-N3 2AA. Right, Romisen RC-P3 2AA






Left, Romisen Cree RC-N3 2AA. Right, Ultrafire WF-606A1 2AA






Left, Romisen Cree RC-N3 2AA. Right, Ultrafire WF-606A1 2AA






Left, Romisen Cree RC-N3 CR123. Right, Jet-II Q5






Left, Romisen Cree RC-N3 CR123. Right, Jet-II Q5







------------------------------------------------------------------

I also took lux readings of lights shown above. These are the lux readings I got. I am using a Meterman LM631 Light Meter measured at 1 meter. I waited 2 minutes before taking the readings. I am using an AW Protected RCR123 and Energizer Rechargeable Nimh AA 2500mAh Nimh AA's which were fully charged.






Romisen Cree RC-N3 RCR123 - 2950 lux @ 1 meter

Romisen Cree RC-N3 2AA Nimh - 2000 lux @ 1 meter

Romisen RC-P3 2AA - 1960 lux @ 1 meter

Ultrafire WF-606A1 2AA - 2260 lux @ 1 meter

Jet-II Q5 SMO RCR123 - 4070 lux @ 1 meter


------------------------------------------------------------

Romisen Cree RC-N3 RCR123 @ 87"






Romisen RC-P3 2AA @ 87"






Romisen RC-P3 2AA @ 87"






Ultrafire WF-606A1 2AA @ 87"






Jet-II Q5 SMO RCR123 @ 87"






Romisen Cree RC-N3 RCR123 @ 87" Stepped down exposure






Romisen RC-P3 2AA @ 87" Stepped down exposure






Ultrafire WF-606A1 2AA @ 87" Stepped down exposure






Jet-II Q5 SMO RCR123 @ 87" Stepped down exposure.






Left, Romisen Cree RC-N3 2AA. Right, Romisen RC-P3 2AA @ 87"






Left, Romisen Cree RC-N3 2AA. Right, Ultrafire WF-606A1 2AA @ 87"






Left, Romisen Cree RC-N3 RCR123. Right, Jet-II Q5 SMO RCR123 @ 87" 






Left, Romisen Cree RC-N3 2AA. Right, Romisen RC-P3 2AA @ 87" Stepped down exposure






Left, Romisen Cree RC-N3 2AA. Right, Ultrafire WF-606A1 2AA @ 87" Stepped down exposure






Left, Romisen Cree RC-N3 RCR123. Right, Jet-II Q5 SMO RCR123 @ 87" Stepped down exposure


----------



## ernsanada

CR123 Size






AA Size


----------



## jirik_cz

Ernsanada thank you for review 

How would you compare Romisen RC-N3 2xAA and Ultrafire WF-606A 2xAA? Which one is better and brighter, or how big is the difference between them? Thanks.


----------



## meuge

Truly a pity if this light cannot be taken apart like the G2. I already ordered some modding supplies for it as well : (

Do you think that the head can be taken apart in any non-destructive way?


----------



## ernsanada

jirik_cz said:


> Ernsanada thank you for review
> 
> How would you compare Romisen RC-N3 2xAA and Ultrafire WF-606A 2xAA? Which one is better and brighter, or how big is the difference between them? Thanks.



Sorry but I labeled the beam shots wrong. I had RCR123's instead of 2AA. I corrected the first post. I just came back for a 28 hour roadtrip for work and had about 3 hours of sleep.


The Ultrafire WF-606A1 edges out the Romisen Cree RC-N3 2AA by 260 lux by my measuerments.

Romisen Cree RC-N3 2AA Nimh - 2000 lux @ 1 meter

Ultrafire WF-606A1 2AA - 2260 lux @ 1 meter

It's very hard to tell by the beam shot comparisons. 

Left, Romisen Cree RC-N3 2AA. Right, Ultrafire WF-606A1 2AA @ 87"






Left, Romisen Cree RC-N3 2AA. Right, Ultrafire WF-606A1 2AA @ 87" Stepped down exposure







The luck of the draw on the Cree Bin lottery would probably determine which light beats the other.

I like the Romisen Cree RC-N3 2AA better because it has a better rear clickie than the Ultrafire WF-606A1 2AA. The rear switch on the Romisen is a forward clickie and has better action than the Ultrafire. I had to send back a similar Ultrafire in black because the switch got sticky and the spring broke off. I read that Ultrafire has changed the rear switches on the newer WF-606 series of lights.


----------



## jirik_cz

Thanks again  . From beamshots they look very similar.


----------



## ernsanada

meuge said:


> Truly a pity if this light cannot be taken apart like the G2. I already ordered some modding supplies for it as well : (
> 
> Do you think that the head can be taken apart in any non-destructive way?




It looks like you might be able to take out the pill. There are 2 slots that look like you can put some retaining ring plier tips in there. I don't have the tool with me it's at work. I tried some small tip long nosed pliers but I couldn't get the pill to turn. My tips are a hair too big.

Look at the 1:00 and 7:00 postion in this picture. There are the slots.


----------



## meuge

ernsanada said:


> It looks like you might be able to take out the pill. There are 2 slots that look like you can put some retaining ring plier tips in there. I don't have the tool with me it's at work. I tried some small tip long nosed pliers but I couldn't get the pill to turn. My tips are a hair too big.
> 
> Look at the 1:00 and 7:00 postion in this picture. There are the slots.


Thank you. 

The slots are identical to the ones found on the G2 pill. In that light, the pill came out with no effort at all, just using a curved hemostat. 

If you get a chance to try another tool, let me know... otherwise I'll post when receive it. 

I think it has potential of being a very nice light in the 1xCR123 configuration (it looks a lot like the E1-series SF to me).


----------



## Gunner12

Besides being cheaper, having a removable clip, and more battery configurations then the WF-606, it also has a forward clickie. I'm also guessing that nothing is glued.

I think that seals the deal for many people(not me because I am unable to buy it).

Thanks for the great review!


----------



## ernsanada

Romisen Cree RC-N3 RCR123 @ 32'






Jet-II Q5 RCR123 @ 32'






Romisen Cree RC-N3 2AA Nimh @ 32'






Romisen RC-P3 2AA @ 32'






Ultrafire WF-606A1 2AA @ 32'


----------



## ernsanada

Romisen Cree RC-N3 RCR123 @ 32'






Romisen Cree RC-N3 2AA Nimh @ 32'


----------



## LifeNRA

I bought one of these off of the CPF Market Place for $14, thanks Chanamasala :twothumbs, and I really like it.

Good throw and nice build quility, especially for the price.


----------



## BigBluefish

Am I the only one who thinks this light looks an awful lot like the Huntlight FT-02X? 1CR123a and 2 x AA tubes, that crennelated bezel, and that wire clip??? I love my Huntlight, and now, maybe I need to get one of these, too. The FT-02X w/SSC P4 supposedly puts out >100 lumens. I haven't figured out the whole Lux/Lumens/CP thing yet, but can I safely assume that this light is not as bright?


----------



## bspofford

I haven't received my RC-N3 yet, so I am speculating about the reflector material. The RC-V4 has a plastic lens, but the reflector is aluminum. I have almost every model of Romisen, and to date, each and every one has only aluminum reflectors.


----------



## nerdgineer

Anyone have an idea what the current draw is? Other Romisen models have a fairly high current draw for their output. I wonder about this one.


----------



## linterno

This image from takebeat shows runtime for RC-N3 using 2xAA with 1300mA NiMH. With 2600/2700 mA batteries should be almost twice.


----------



## BigBluefish

That's a nice flat runtime curve. Wonder how it would do on a couple of lithiums. 

I think I know what one of my next DX lignhts is going to be.


----------



## ernsanada

nerdgineer said:


> Anyone have an idea what the current draw is? Other Romisen models have a fairly high current draw for their output. I wonder about this one.




Current Draw.

1 AW RCR123 - .76A

2 Energizer Rechargeable Nimh 2500mAh - .61A


----------



## ernsanada

BigBluefish said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this light looks an awful lot like the Huntlight FT-02X? 1CR123a and 2 x AA tubes, that crennelated bezel, and that wire clip??? I love my Huntlight, and now, maybe I need to get one of these, too. The FT-02X w/SSC P4 supposedly puts out >100 lumens. I haven't figured out the whole Lux/Lumens/CP thing yet, but can I safely assume that this light is not as bright?



Left, Romisen Cree RC-N3 2AA Right, FT02X 2AA






Left, Romisen Cree RC-N3 2AA Right, FT02X 2AA


----------



## BigBluefish

Well now, side by side, it doesn't seem to look any more like the Huntlight than any other 1 x CR123a/2 x AA combo light, does it?  I still want one.


----------



## bspofford

*The material for the reflector is stated as aluminum on the Romisen web site. Also, they confirm that the light can handle 3.7V. Now I wonder if it could handle 2X14500 or 8.4V ("largest extent.")*

*Detailed Product Description* 

Model of Product: RC-N3
*Characteristics of Product:*
1) Output bright can come to above 100 lumens [lm]
2) Internal wiring applies the high efficient booster circuit, and can utilize the batteries in the largest extent.
3) Waterproofing design
4) Aluminium alloy casing 
5) Aluminum alloy reflector.
Discharging time: 3 hours ("CR123") / 3.5 hours ("AA")
Model of Battery: 1 x 3.7V "CR123A" / 2 x 1.5V "AA" Batteries
Model of LED: P3 CREE LED
External Dimension: 30 x 22 x 156mm
Net Weight : 94 g






CREE LED


----------



## BigBluefish

Well, now that I've discovered my FT-02XJ actually has a Luxeon and not an SSC P4 (long story...), it looks like this Romisen w/Cree may be my 'bright' light, if output in the 100 lumen level, give or take, is accurate. 

Is 100 lumens or thereabouts accurate? Or is this Romisen not going to be significantly brighter than my Luxeon III, which I guess (wild guess) would be putting out about 45-50 lumens, based on its slightly greater (to my eye) brightness than my Fenix L1P/2P v2.0. 

So I guess I'll just have to place an order w/DX. For 18 bucks, it looks like a solid, bright, well-made light, with a good flat runtime.


----------



## Bogus

If you also have a spare Romisen G2 this is what you can do:






Take the front bezel off the G2 and fit it to the N3






And you get a very nice flood


----------



## BigBluefish

Hmmm. I actually have a G2 on order from DX already.  Lucky me!


----------



## jjminch

Can't wait to pick mine up, thanks for the write-up.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Gonna be a while before I'm able to order any more stuff. but this is going to be top 1 or 2 on my list!


----------



## swxb12

Bogus said:


> If you also have a spare Romisen G2 this is what you can do:
> 
> 
> 
> Take the front bezel off the G2 and fit it to the N3
> 
> 
> 
> And you get a very nice flood



Nice find!


----------



## BigBluefish

I just received one of these lights from DX (due in part to ernsanada's excellent review) and am impressed with the quality and output for $18. 

Should I expect comparable runtimes and output on 1 x CR123a primary and 2 x AA Energizer Lithium primaries (L91)? Extrapolating from takebeats runtime graph on 2 x 1300 mAh cells, should I really be expecting 4 hours of runtime? That would be pretty darn good. 

Also, and this is a bit puzzling to me, ernsanada, you got lux readings of approximately 2900 lux @ 1 m on an RCR, and 2000 lux on 1 m on 2 x 2500 mAh NiMH cells. In your review of the Incendio, a light I've been eyeing with much interest, you got approximately 1400 lux @ 1 m on an RCR and, 950 lux on a CR123a primary. The Romisen uses a Cree P4, and Incendio, a Cree Q5, yet the RC-N3 appears to be twice as bright? Or, at least the lux readings appear twice as high. How is this possible? The Incendio is rated at 130 lumens (whether it's emitter, or torch lumens, I have no idea), but I don't think the RC-N3 can produce that kind of output, can it? Is it just that the RC-N3 has a much tighter hotspot/more throw that is resulting in the high lux readings? The 32' beamshots, assuming the lighting conditions and camera settings are comparable, does not show such a big difference in output. The Incendio, actually, seems to be brighter.


----------



## BigBluefish

Dupe. D'oh!


----------



## ernsanada

The Romisen's hot spot looks brighter that's why the higher lux reading.

The Lumapower IncenDio has a more diffused hot spot and it looks wider. The spill looks like a lot more.

I always try to keep the camera's aperature and speed the same. I have marks on my back patio concrete that I use to place the tripods legs on and leave all the adjustments the same on one of my tripods I only use for the backyard beam shots. 


Romisen Cree RC-N3 RCR123 @ 32'






Romisen Cree RC-N3 2AA Nimh @ 32'




[/QUOTE]


Lumapower's IncenDio Q5 (High) RCR123 @ 32'


----------



## BigBluefish

Hey, thanks, ernsanada. You are right, the spill on the Incendio is considerably wider, smoother, and more useful than the spill from the RC-N3, and the hotspot is larger too. 

But that RC-N3 sure seems to have some impressive throw and output for a $17 light with a p4 (or p3?) emitter. 

Do you think I'm right about the runtimes, or am I missing something. Is the RC-N3 going to draw more current from 1 CR123a than from 2 L91s or are the two battery modes essentially going to give the same output and runtime?


----------



## ernsanada

BigBluefish said:


> Hey, thanks, ernsanada. You are right, the spill on the Incendio is considerably wider, smoother, and more useful than the spill from the RC-N3, and the hotspot is larger too.
> 
> But that RC-N3 sure seems to have some impressive throw and output for a $17 light with a p4 (or p3?) emitter.
> 
> Do you think I'm right about the runtimes, or am I missing something. Is the RC-N3 going to draw more current from 1 CR123a than from 2 L91s or are the two battery modes essentially going to give the same output and runtime?



I was using a RCR123 in the RC-N3.

Current Draw.

1 AW RCR123 - .76A

2 Energizer Rechargeable Nimh 2500mAh - .61A 

I don't have any L91's.


----------



## geek4christ

Just wanted to say...

your reviews are :wow:

:thanks: for the comparison shot with the Incendio.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## alfreddajero

Thanks for another great review, going to add that to my wish list. Do you think it would make a good edc light.


----------



## ernsanada

In the 2AA set up the light maybe knd of long for EDC situations unless you have a holster. The CR123 size maybe OK because of it's small size.


----------



## alfreddajero

Okay thanks, because i use the 606a in cr2 config that stays in my holster. I wouldnt mind having this next too it.


----------



## TONY M

Will the RC-N3 work with this Q5 emitter? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11022
Or are 2aa's too low voltage for it to work with the RC-N3's driver?

I ask because I think I damaged the silicone glue covering my P4...


----------



## ps56k

how long does it take to receive the light here in Chicago / USA once ordered from DX / Hong Kong?


----------



## TONY M

Much of it depends on where you are ps56k.
Mine arrived from DX with a few other items to Ireland (Belfast) in 8 days but it can and usually does take a lot longer for most areas.


----------



## TONY M

bspofford said:


> CREE LED


 

bspofford, where did you get the natural finish rc-n3? Looks cool.

Thanks


----------



## ps56k

just received my N3 yesterday.... about 2 weeks to Chicago.
ordered May 8 - arrived May 20 - had to sign for it

It is an interesting light.... CR123 or 2xAA.
This is our only CR123 device, besides our old 35mm camera.
Yikes - a new CR123 battery from the local store
was almost 1/3 the cost of the light !

Anyway - Can't decide which form factor I prefer?

Comparing to my recent Energizer 1W 1xAA light, 
or the standard minimag....

The CR123 seems a little fatter & shorter vs the 1xAA light
and the 2xAA is a little longer & fatter than the minimag.

Haven't decided which way to go as yet...
What's your choice ?


----------



## ernsanada

This is the Romisen Q5 Cree RC-N3 CR123 Or 2AA from Shining Beam.

Make sure you use the coupon code "CPFuser" to get 6% off everything.

Shipping was the usual very fast, 3 days to Socal.


The finish is excellent and I give the grade A. The finish is Type II Anodize Gray.

The fit is good. The threads are smooth. I give the grade A.

Uses a Cree Q5 which is noticeably brighter than the Cree P4 which I purchased at Deal Extreme for a cheaper price but no Q5 installed.

This RC-N3 Q5 looks exactly the same as the RC-N3 P4 except I purchased the Gray color.

Use a single stage forward clickie with GITD rear rubber switch cover.


Came shipped in this box.












CR123 size











2AA size











Uses Cree Q5
















Back of the Cree Q5 module. You can remove the module by inserting a pick or circlip pliers in the 2 slots and turning counter-clockwise to remove.











GITD rear tailcap.






Inside view of the rear forward clickie.






Clip can be removed very easy.


























Size comparsions.

Left, Romisen Cree Q5 RC-N3 CR123 Or 2AA. Right, Romisen Cree P4 RC-N3 CR123 Or 2AA






Left, Romisen Cree Q5 RC-N3 CR123 Or 2AA. Right, Romisen Cree P4 RC-N3 CR123 Or 2AA


----------



## ernsanada

I also took lux readings of lights shown above. These are the lux readings I got. I am using a Meterman LM631 Light Meter measured at 1 meter. I waited 2 minutes before taking the readings. I am using an AW Protected RCR123 and Energizer Rechargeable Nimh AA 2500mAh Nimh AA's which were fully charged.







Romisen Cree Q5 RC-N3 RCR123 - 3950 lux @ 1 meter

Romisen Cree P4 RC-N3 RCR123 - 2950 lux @ 1 meter

Romisen Cree Q5 RC-N3 2AA Nimh - 2780 lux @ 1 meter

Romisen Cree P4 RC-N3 2AA Nimh - 2000 lux @ 1 meter


Left, Romisen Cree Q5 RC-N3 RCR123. Right, Romisen Cree P4 RC-N3 RCR123 @ 90"






Left, Romisen Cree Q5 RC-N3 RCR123. Right, Romisen Cree P4 RC-N3 RCR123 @ 90" Stepped down exposure






Left, Romisen Cree Q5 RC-N3 2AA Nimh.  Right, Romisen Cree P4 RC-N3 2AA Nimh @ 90"






Left, Romisen Cree Q5 RC-N3 2AA Nimh. Right, Romisen Cree P4 RC-N3 2AA Nimh
Stepped down exposure







Romisen Cree Q5 RC-N3 RCR123 @ 32'






Romisen Cree P4 RC-N3 RCR123 @ 32'






Romisen Cree Q5 RC-N3 2AA Nimh @ 32'






Romisen Cree P4 RC-N3 2AA Nimh @ 32'


----------



## alfreddajero

I cant wait for mine to come in......so what do you think the runtime is on a CR123 cell.


----------



## davedds

When I look at this picture, with the left a Q5 and the right a P4. The funny thing is that I has purchased a RC-N3 with a P4 about 3 weeks ago before the Q5 version was available from Shiningbeam. Then after the release of the Q5 version I had to get it, ordered and received a few days ago. When I compare the two side by side they look exactly the same. The P4 in this picture has a "yellow" tint on the dome and the Q5 LED looks a bit smaller and has a "clear" dome. The two that I have both look like the LED on the left, the Q5 version. It may be possible that I had a RC-N3 that should have had a P4 in it but it looks like to me that they put a Q5 in it... I'll try to post a picture of the two later...


----------



## ernsanada

Romisen Cree Q5 RC-N3






Romisen Cree P4 RC-N3


----------



## davedds

Sorry for the big picture but thats all I can do with my digital cam...

As you can see the two LED's look very similar in size, color and shape...What do you think, two Q5's here??? maybe two P4's here??? or am I missing something???

Both were purchased from Shiningbeam thumbsup:BTW they have a great price and very fast service!!!:thumbsup

The one on the left should be a Q5 and the one on the right should be a P4...:naughty:


----------



## alfreddajero

The Q5 should be brighter then the P4 or at least whiter.


----------



## davedds

alfreddajero said:


> The Q5 should be brighter then the P4 or at least whiter.


 
to be honest with you they are about the same to my naked eye....with the exception that the one thats whould be a P4 has a larger dark spot in the middle when its about 6 inches away from the wall....


----------



## alfreddajero

Okay i guess it would be hard to tell since a P4 is bright anyway.......the only thing that i have to compare to is my RC-G2 P2 with a RC-G2 Q5.


----------



## TONY M

Check out this link http://blog.ledplus.ch/led-galerie

From the photographs on that site you may be able to distinguish one from the other.
A P4 defenately looks different to the Q5 according to the pics on that site. 

You're emitter photographs look quite similar from what I can see but then it can be hard to tell from photographs.


----------



## lightbug

Davedds,
I have compare few of Q5 to P4 myself, the output of Q5 version is obvious brighter to my naked eyes. Even thought both lights came with silver core die, doesn't mean the outputs are the same. Try to use a Li-ion 16340 in both models and do a beam shot, then you'll notice the difference right away.


----------



## gokusay99

So.. will the Q5 version has better or same run time on 2xAA ? I just cancel my dx order on the regular N3 and thinking of buying the Q5


----------



## ykb

Does anyone know which Cree is in Romisen RC-N3 from DX? Is it P3 or P4 or something else?
Thanks!


----------



## alfreddajero

Well according to Romisen its a P3.....i have the Q5 on the way and i know its going to be worth it over the stock one.

http://szromisen.en.alibaba.com/pro.../CREE_LED_Flashlight/CREE_LED_flashlight.html


----------



## TONY M

ykb said:


> Does anyone know which Cree is in Romisen RC-N3 from DX? Is it P3 or P4 or something else?
> Thanks!


Both of mine have had 4 wires going to the emitter. 4 wires = P4 or above supposedly.


----------



## alfreddajero

I dont even see it on DX anymore........


----------



## gokusay99

yeah, you have to do a search to see it 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.9070

:shrug:


----------



## alfreddajero

The people that gave the reviews are stating it to be a Cree P4........i guess they plan on taking it off there site soon. But i do see that they added some new lights.


----------



## revmarktx

My RC-N3 Q5 shipped from shining beam today. I will post a quick review when I get it in. Should be quite a bit brighter than my brightest light and EDC, a Jetbeam C-LE 2.0. The numbers indicate that it is at least as bright as a L2D Q5 has anyone compared the RC-N3 Q5 to the L2D and/or P2D Q5? If so, how does the throw and spill compare. Does anyone have runtime numbers for the Q5 version yet? I will be running this light on Trustfire RCR123A 880 mah and Eneloop AA batteries.

Thanks for the great reviews
Reverend Mark


----------



## gokusay99

hehe I can't resist anymore, just ordered my Q5 from shiningbeam, hopefully I won't get a lemon . I can't believe how addicting this is, first it was cheap leds from dx, now it $20+ flashlight, what's next ?


----------



## alfreddajero

Yes i also cant wait to get mine.....this will be my fourth Romisen to add to my collection.


----------



## ps56k

TONY M said:


> Check out this link http://blog.ledplus.ch/led-galerie
> 
> From the photographs on that site you may be able to distinguish one from the other.
> A P4 defenately looks different to the Q5 according to the pics on that site.



tnx for the link - 
I bought the DX version, and it looks like I have a Q5, 
as the 2 leads on one side make a V, 
and the other 2 leads are more parallel.... 
just like the Q5 photo.

BTW - wonder which config folks prefer - in their hand - 
1xCR123 or 2xAA ??

for me:
- the 2xAA seems a little too long (and fat) compared to minimag
- the 1xCR123 seems a little too fat and short 
- so....


----------



## Backpacker

*"Fits AW's RCR123's Black with ample room"*

ernsanada - Are these the "black" RCR123s you used?


----------



## ernsanada

Yes the AW's Black RCR123's.

I removed all the AW labels on them.


----------



## lightbug

PS56k,
There is no way DX is selling you a Q5 version of RC-N3, the only Q5 version Romisen ever made is the batch I bought. FYI, I have both the P4 and Q5 version of RC-N3, the leds looks identical; however the outputs are NOT, especially when you use a Li-ion.


----------



## ps56k

lightbug said:


> PS56k,
> There is no way DX is selling you a Q5 version of RC-N3, the only Q5 version Romisen ever made is the batch I bought. FYI, I have both the P4 and Q5 version of RC-N3, the leds looks identical; however the outputs are NOT, especially when you use a Li-ion.



ok - it just looked like the Q5 leads in the picture vs the P4
http://blog.ledplus.ch/led-galerie


----------



## TONY M

lightbug said:


> PS56k,
> There is no way DX is selling you a Q5 version of RC-N3, the only Q5 version Romisen ever made is the batch I bought. FYI, I have both the P4 and Q5 version of RC-N3, the leds looks identical; however the outputs are NOT, especially when you use a Li-ion.


Looking at the emitters on all of my P4 and Q5 lights they are identical and I can't tell them apart.

The link I posted may be full of 8ull$hit it seems.

It seemed like a good page too comparing the different LED emitters close up. Oh well...


----------



## jirik_cz

ps56k said:


> ok - it just looked like the Q5 leads in the picture vs the P4
> http://blog.ledplus.ch/led-galerie



In this gallery there is old Cree P4 with 3 bond wires, recent Cree P4 has 4 bond wires and is indistinguishable from Cree Q2/Q3/Q4/Q5/R2.


----------



## alfreddajero

Well my light came in from LightBug today and all i can say is wow......finish was good, not artifacts in the led, silver core not yellow. I cant wait til it gets dark out. The only thing that i didnt like was that in the 2AA conversion the batts rattled a bit, pulling out the spring and soldering on a 1mm spacer to the led solved that.


----------



## revmarktx

My light arrived today from shiningbeam and it is great. Finish is good, threads are clean and the light is bright. I only have AA batteries to use right now, Trustfire 880 mah RCR123A on the way from DX. I would guess that with 2AA it is at about 110 Lumens about twice as bright as my Jetbeam C-LE 2.0. This spill is a little narrower, but brighter that the C-LE. This light has alot of throw. Can't wait to try it on with a CR123A battery.

Reverend Mark


----------



## alfreddajero

Im digging it so far as well.....compared to the 606a in cr2 mode the N3 is a lot easier to hold in cr123 mode, with much longer runtime then the 606a which gives about 30minutes on cr2 compared to 3hours using a cr123.


----------



## davedds

alfreddajero said:


> Im digging it so far as well.....compared to the 606a in cr2 mode the N3 is a lot easier to hold in cr123 mode, with much longer runtime then the 606a which gives about 30minutes on cr2 compared to 3hours using a cr123.


 
I'm using the RC-N3 (P4 version) around the house for odd and ends stuff to run out my discarded "dead" batteries that wont power on my digital cameras anymore, and I've used a few CR2's in the RC-N3 (One at a time only = 3v's). They fit loosely but you need a small wad of alumnium foil between the tail cap spring and the negative (-) terminal part of the CR2. I get about 1hr's of run time on "Dead" batteries (ZTS pulse tester shows 0%, Voltmeter shows about 2.9 volts...) and about the same intensity as if I were running it on a CR123 of 2-AA's. I dont have a light meter or a lightbox to measure "how much" lux's I'm putting out but if you try to look into them all the battery types I've used will hurt your eyes bright....

The RC-N3 is a very versitile setup, I've not gotten into the "Li-ion" batteries yet but I would assume that anything the would fit within the small tube with/without the AA extension and keep it under 4Volts would work out pretty well...


----------



## gokusay99

Got my N3-R3 Q5 from shinning beam yesterday :thumbsup: everything is good. The light was so bright, it's the brightest flash light I have right now, it even brighter than my 4xAA Garrity Luxeon Spot Light !!! (which was my ex-favorite now) . I woke up at midnight and go for water, the first thing I grab is my N3 .


----------



## alfreddajero

Yeah im digging mine as well........


----------



## jzmtl

How many lumens would you say the P4 version have out front?


----------



## gokusay99

I'm thinking of moving to RCR123 batteries, how long should a RCR123 battery last in the flash light if you are not using it very much ? (I want more light ) Will a eneloop be better ?  I will probably put my N3 somewhere near the bed and probably not using it until camping, fishing, outdoor activities at night.. etc.. Should I just buy those Energizer Lithium instead ?


----------



## revmarktx

I have used eneloop 2aa and a primary Duracell CR123. I have a Trustfire 880 mha RCR 123 on the way. The eneloop batteries and the Primary CR123 seem to have about the same brightness. I cannot tell the difference. The RCR 123 should be brighter since the voltage is higher. The Eneloop 2aa configuration should give the longest runtimes at ~ 3.5 to 4 hours. The primary CR 123 should last about an 3 hours and the RCR 123 should last between 1 and 1.5 hours. I really like this light. The only negative so far is that it does not tailstand. I understand there is a mod with adding a washer that allows it to tailstand. Does anyone have this link or the info for performing this mod?

I also like the simplicity of the single mode user interface. If I want a dimmer light, I use my Jetbeam C-LE.

Thanks
Reverend Mark


----------



## w143

How is RC-I3 (1xAA/1xCR123A/2xAA) compare to the RC-N3?

I can't decide which one to get. RC-N3 has good review here, but RC-I3 offers 1xAA config., which might come in handy when I only can find a single AA


----------



## TONY M

w143 said:


> How is RC-I3 (1xAA/1xCR123A/2xAA) compare to the RC-N3?
> 
> I can't decide which one to get. RC-N3 has good review here, but RC-I3 offers 1xAA config., which might come in handy when I only can find a single AA


See Bessiebenny's review thread. They are both there. 
Link, https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/199062

They both seem good!


----------



## gokusay99

Thanks for the info, I will probably get some Duracell Precharge. btw, anybody notice the temperature on your new n3 Q5 version ? I left mine on for like 15 minutes yesterday and they feel kinda warm (not hot though) I don't know if it's normal. I notice on the review, bb said the n3 P4 feel cool after use... Hope it nothing wrong with my precious flashlight oo:


----------



## gokusay99

I was thinking about doing the tall stand mod today too, been looking for some o-ring seal, but I don't know which size is right for the RC-N3

will any of these work ? 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5680


----------



## alfreddajero

Thats normal........just as long as its not hot hot.


----------



## gokusay99

revmarktx said:


> The only negative so far is that it does not tailstand. I understand there is a mod with adding a washer that allows it to tailstand. Does anyone have this link or the info for performing this mod?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Reverend Mark



I found the way to make it stand tall last night. If you look closely at the inside end of your tail cap, you'll see there are 2 hollow holes inside. You will need something that can go into them and then twist the end metal piece counter clockwise and it should come out. Then you can put in another o-ring at the end to make the GITD click deeper inside. Put everything back and you will have a tall stand N3 !!! but I miss the lanyard though, it will stand with it but will not very stable so I have to take it out. I will post picture if you need more information. Have fun !


----------



## TONY M

gokusay99 said:


> I found the way to make it stand tall last night. If you look closely at the inside end of your tail cap, you'll see there are 2 hollow holes inside. You will need something that can go into them and then twist the end metal piece counter clockwise and it should come out. Then you can put in another o-ring at the end to make the GITD click deeper inside. Put everything back and you will have a tall stand N3 !!! but I miss the lanyard though, it will stand with it but will not very stable so I have to take it out. I will post picture if you need more information. Have fun !


I have done that but I find the clicky is set too deeply into the tailcap for my liking.


----------



## gokusay99

yeah, me too, I have to use my finger to turn on the light instead of my thumb :thinking:


----------



## revmarktx

I received my Trustfire 880 mah RCR123's today and tried them in the RC-N3 Q5. I am impressed by how bright it is. I would say that it is 30-40% brighter than the 2aa or primary CR123 configuration. The Trustfire's fit this light well. Both came charged at 4.05 volts Great price at under $5 for two. My charger and Romisen L-B030 30 mw Green laser came in a separate shipment, so I can't recharge the batteries until that shipment arrives. Hope the laser is as high a quality as the flashlight is! Bought it as a sky pointer for teaching my son the night sky.

Reverend Mark


----------



## davedds

TONY M said:


> I have done that but I find the clicky is set too deeply into the tailcap for my liking.


 
I also found that placing an 0-ring or washer in the tailcap to make the thing tailstand. It will not be possible for me to screw the thing all the way down. I have about a 0.5mm gap between the tailcap switch and the body...


----------



## alfreddajero

Does if flicker when you do this little mod.


----------



## gokusay99

alfreddajero said:


> Does if flicker when you do this little mod.



I haven't receive my spare o-ring yet so I kinda screwed in the end cap half way, and the switch is push in enough so that the light can stand tall. Everything working fine, no flickering of any kind, but I will have to avoid water until my o-ring arrive I guess


----------



## alfreddajero

Cool, keep me in the know when it does arrive.


----------



## DAKIK

I'm considering this flashlight atm too. Seems like a great little carry around light.
I want something reasonably bright when out camping n stuff.
Im considering the Q5 version on Shinning Beam. Do they charge for shipping ? I couldnt find anything on there site!


----------



## ernsanada

You need to add the the cart and see how much the shipping is.

The shipping is $2.75, USPS. Shipping takes 3 days to reach me in Southern California (LA area).

Remember to use "CPFuser" for the 6% discount.


----------



## gokusay99

I'm thinking of getting the Fenix L2D Q5, do you think this light will be brighter than my RC-N3 Q5 ? I like the multi-mode and long run time of the L2D...


----------



## alfreddajero

Cant answer that since i dont have that light.......i would get both if you can.


----------



## mrbdm99

Great reviews on this thread. I just purchased two of the RC-N3's with the Q5 from Shiningbeam based on how well the P4 version was rated in another review. I am a little miffed at myself that I didn't use the discount, but I guess that is what I get for not looking around earlier for more information before I bought. I can see how this could become quite an addiction. I am probably ordering some of the higher power rechargeable batteries now!


----------



## alfreddajero

Cool man, i also was very impressed with it......thats why i had to order another one to keep in the 2aa configuration.......


----------



## kosPap

ernsanada,

would you pick the N3 over the Ultrafire 606A, and for what reasons?


----------



## TONY M

KosPap, the WF-606 is brighter but drains the battery a lot quicker. (RC-N3 pulls 0.41A from 2xAA, VS 1.3A for the WF-606A).

It also has a forward clicky and it can be used with easy to find CR123As. These were the reasons why I chose the RC-N3 over the Ultrafire. It feels good in the hand but the 2nd one I got was not built as well as the first unfortunately...


----------



## alfreddajero

You might as well get both, if your like me it's going to bug the hell out of you......I have 2 606a's and two N3 Q5's.....just make it easier on yourself and get one of each.


----------



## kosPap

well some 606s has passed through my hands...all were gifted away, and the lattest was not that good too.
It seems it is an issue with some well known sites/vendors. Since then I have opted for another smaller than the big 2.

Tony, I get it and it is what I expected...So there might be a reason to buy one for a friend as his car-light / backup.

Me i will stick to my modded Huntlight FT-02...

All the best, Kostas


----------



## Phaserburn

Anyone done a runtime curve with alks?


----------



## TONY M

Phaserburn said:


> Anyone done a runtime curve with alks?


No, not that I am aware of. I forget who it was now but about 2 weeks ago a poster said that that he had got at least a couple of hours on alkalines before it noticeably dimmed. Obviously that may be a bit optimistic but it is one of the better lights to run on alkalines.

I would love to see an alkaline runtime graph!


----------



## Casebrius

back from the dead! Is DX's a Q5 or not? Has anyone tired 2 14500's in this?


----------



## alfreddajero

Its a P4......i only know of one place thats sells the Q5 version and thats shiningbeam.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER

Casebrius said:


> back from the dead! Is DX's a Q5 or not? Has anyone tired 2 14500's in this?


 
It works great with my Rayovac AA NiMH rechargeables.:twothumbs


----------



## ernsanada

Casebrius said:


> back from the dead! Is DX's a Q5 or not? Has anyone tired 2 14500's in this?



Try 2 14500's you wil fry it.


----------



## Casebrius

alfreddajero said:


> Its a P4......i only know of one place thats sells the Q5 version and thats shiningbeam.



Is a P7 going to be too much draw for a RCR123?


----------



## Black Rose

Recevied my RC-N3 Q5 light today.

Ordered it Saturday, got the shipping notice Monday morning, and it arrived today - 5 days to Canada...I think that's the fastest I have ever received a package from the US.

I am really impressed with the quality of this light, especially considering how little it costs. Excellent bang for the buck.

I get the feeling there will be more Romisen lights in my future


----------



## clausewitz

*Super bright new light*

My Q5 version came today from Shining Beam. I am impressed & couldn't wait for it to be dark. I tested the light outside & it's very bright. But I had a huge surprise. I shined the light under my deck & saw my worst nightmare; a skunk. I can't remember the last time I ran so fast. I hope he isn't hanging out there.
I don't have many lights, but this one is much brighter than my Arc LSH-P. I bet it is at least 4-5 times brighter!


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Super bright new light*

You should get more, i keep one in cr123 configuration and the other two in AA config....it is indeed a nice light for the buck.


----------



## bspofford

KD lists their RC-N3 as a Q5 with 180 lumens. Anybody know if this is correct?


----------



## Black Rose

bspofford said:


> KD lists their RC-N3 as a Q5 with 180 lumens. Anybody know if this is correct?


That doesn't sound right.

As far as I know, Shining Beam is the only company selling the Q5 version, and it's listed at 215 lumens.


----------



## alfreddajero

Yes i also agree with the Q5 only being sold by Bryan.........On DX there still selling the P4 version.


----------



## kramer5150

bspofford said:


> KD lists their RC-N3 as a Q5 with 180 lumens. Anybody know if this is correct?



AFAIK shingingbeam is the only seller of the Q5 version. 180L is a bit over-rated even for the Q5 version. Its almost on par with my 6090 drop in, so its in the ~130-140 Lumen range (via subjective observation).


----------



## Black Rose

ernsanada said:


> I was using a RCR123 in the RC-N3.
> 
> Current Draw.
> 
> 1 AW RCR123 - .76A
> 
> 2 Energizer Rechargeable Nimh 2500mAh - .61A


Anyone have current draw numbers for a primary CR123?


----------



## kramer5150

Black Rose said:


> Anyone have current draw numbers for a primary CR123?



Some current draw measurements from mine...
-Eveready NIMH AA = .53A, warm to the touch
-Costco Kirkland AA alkalines = .58A, warm to the touch
-Powerizer CR123 Primary = .53A, warm to the touch
-Ultrafire RCR123 = .67A, a little warmer than the first 3 but not as hot as my DX11836 or RC-C3 edc.


----------



## Black Rose

Perfect. Thanks kramer.


----------



## Black Rose

Today I picked up a couple packs of Streamlight CR123A batteries. When I tried the CR123 in the RC-N3 Q5, the light didn't appear any brighter to me than with 2xAA (Eneloops). 

I just watched kramer's youtube review (part II) and even took screen shots of his AA and CR123 tests to compare side by side, and they look similar to me. 

The CR123 only has 0.6V more than the 2xAA combo, but I was expecting it to be brighter for some reason. I imagine it is noticeably brighter with RCR123 cells.


----------



## TONY M

Black Rose said:


> Today I picked up a couple packs of Streamlight CR123A batteries. When I tried the CR123 in the RC-N3 Q5, the light didn't appear any brighter to me than with 2xAA (Eneloops).
> 
> I just watched kramer's youtube review (part II) and even took screen shots of his AA and CR123 tests to compare side by side, and they look similar to me.
> 
> The CR123 only has 0.6V more than the 2xAA combo, but I was expecting it to be brighter for some reason. I imagine it is noticeably brighter with RCR123 cells.


It will be about twice the brightness on fully charged RCR123 cells according to Bessiebenny. Using CR123s on mine doesn't make it much brighter than 2xAAs either.


----------



## blackdragonx1186

TONY M said:


> It will be about twice the brightness on fully charged RCR123 cells according to Bessiebenny. Using CR123s on mine doesn't make it much brighter than 2xAAs either.



i can vouch for that! and can provide beamshots if needed...:wave:


----------



## Black Rose

TONY M said:


> It will be about twice the brightness on fully charged RCR123 cells according to Bessiebenny. Using CR123s on mine doesn't make it much brighter than 2xAAs either.


 


blackdragonx1186 said:


> i can vouch for that! and can provide beamshots if needed...:wave:


 
Thanks for the confirmation and the info on the RCR123.


----------



## phosphor

Are the runtimes approximately the same on a primary CR123 and 2XAA 
lithiums......3+ hours ?

- regards


----------



## Black Rose

I would think the 2xAA lithium would run longer since you are looking at around 6000 mAh capacity with two Lithium AAs vs something like 1300 - 1500 mAh with a single CR123.


----------



## phosphor

Black Rose said:


> I would think the 2xAA lithium would run longer since you are looking at around 6000 mAh capacity with two Lithium AAs vs something like 1300 - 1500 mAh with a single CR123.


sure...that makes sense......thanks !

- regards


----------



## blackdragonx1186

with an rcr123 i get about an hour of runtime. (ive never actually timed it) thats using a trustfire 880mah cell. the last time i took my dmm to it to see how much current it pulled, it pulled about 750ma i believe, but my meter at the time was messed up, so thats not a very accurate number.


----------



## TONY M

An hour isn't bad, the lights does not draw that much and can be used with alkalines quite well.


----------



## Black Rose

I discovered one thing tonight with the Q5 version of the RC-N3...it's way too bright for illuminating a "work" area within a few feet of the light.

I took it outside to use while I put the paper products into the recycling bin for pickup tomorrow. The light was blinding.

Anyone know what kind of useful throw distance you can expect with the Q5 version?

I pointed it at my neighbours roof, which is about 90 feet away, and it had a huge hotspot. The only other "target" I have around here (without getting into trouble) is some trees that are about 400 feet away, which is too far for this light.


----------



## kramer5150

Black Rose said:


> I discovered one thing tonight with the Q5 version of the RC-N3...it's way too bright for illuminating a "work" area within a few feet of the light.
> 
> I took it outside to use while I put the paper products into the recycling bin for pickup tomorrow. The light was blinding.
> 
> Anyone know what kind of useful throw distance you can expect with the Q5 version?
> 
> I pointed it at my neighbours roof, which is about 90 feet away, and it had a huge hotspot. The only other "target" I have around here (without getting into trouble) is some trees that are about 400 feet away, which is too far for this light.



You should note that output drops with AA and primary cells.

Agree 100%, its too bright and throwey for close range use, especially with an RCR cell. I DIY modded a water bottle cap and use that as a diffuser. Its still well over 100 Lumens though. If this light had a low mode to drop operating temps, increase run time and overall flexibility it would be a real KILLER... IMHO.















Not certain about the throw distance, I would venture a guess its in the 75-100 yard range at least.


----------



## Black Rose

A two mode switch would make this light perfect.

I'm currently running it on Eneloops. I also have some Streamlight CR123s but the light didn't seem any brighter with those. I haven't ventured into RCR123s yet.


----------



## kramer5150

Black Rose said:


> A two mode switch would make this light perfect.
> 
> I'm currently running it on Eneloops. I also have some Streamlight CR123s but the light didn't seem any brighter with those. I haven't ventured into RCR123s yet.



Actually I find this light most useful in 2AA format. Its AA light-output is identical to a single primary cell. Its still around 100 Lumens which I find to be more than enough light for everyday tasks, and the added run times are very nice. Good choice with those cells too BTW.

Give the diffuser cap a try, it might surprise you.


----------



## TONY M

Yes try the diffuser cap but make sure the plastic cap is one of the thinner ones as this will allow more light to pass through it than a thicker cap. If that makes sense.


----------



## alfreddajero

The light runs well on a primary, but when it comes to rcr's im only getting 30minutes before the light drops....lol.....and thats with the light continuously on of course. I also agree with the cap makes a world of difference when your outside or in the house during a brownout.


----------



## kramer5150

alfreddajero said:


> The light runs well on a primary, but when it comes to rcr's im only getting 30minutes before the light drops....lol.....and thats with the light continuously on of course. I also agree with the cap makes a world of difference when your outside or in the house during a brownout.



I was able to take mine apart last night, down to the pill/light engine. I need to de-solder the DC-DC board from the pill though to get access to the circuit.

I am scoping out a multi-mode driver mod. There are dozens of multi mode drivers available. I don't think it will be too difficult. :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Rose

kramer5150 said:


> I don't think it will be too difficult. :thumbsup:


That's what I said right before I ruined the driver board in my 2AA MagLED


----------



## Black Rose

EDIT: Never mind...already discovered


----------



## alfreddajero

Cool keep us posted on how well it goes.....wouldnt mind doing this as well but i just dont want to ruin an already good working light.


----------



## LG&M

Yes please find a way to made this a two mode light that would be great. My mom had asked me to get her one to keep in her car. I was looking at some other lights but for the money this one is hard to beat.


----------



## Mostlarge

I agree that a low mode would put this light over the top. Great value for the money. Just got it today from SB. Only issue I had was a minor one. All of the thread ends were sharp but my Dremel made quick work of that.
Highly recommended.


----------



## TONY M

alfreddajero said:


> Cool keep us posted on how well it goes.....wouldnt mind doing this as well but i just dont want to ruin an already good working light.


 +1
I have already ruined one... :mecry:
What driver are you planning on using kramer?


----------



## Black Rose

kramer5150 said:


> Give the diffuser cap a try, it might surprise you.


I tried the bottle top diffuser cap trick, and it does certainly help. I haven't found a cap that will actually stay on yet, but holding it in place showed what it will look like once I find one. 

Guess I picked a bad time to start drinking bottled green tea drinks that don't have opaque tops


----------



## alfreddajero

Ask your coworkers for those....i would get one in green, blue, and white........


----------



## kramer5150

TONY M said:


> +1
> I have already ruined one... :mecry:
> What driver are you planning on using kramer?




This one here... http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7612

Currently out of stock though. The Low/Med/High mode with its 10% Low looks appealing.

Curious, how did you ruin yours? Is it that difficult to de-solder the existing board from the pill? or did you ruin it trying to get it apart?

:thumbsup:


----------



## alfreddajero

Seems that the driver does the job....let me know how it goes and how well it works, i would like to send one of my lights to you with payment of course to upgrade mine as well.


----------



## kramer5150

alfreddajero said:


> Seems that the driver does the job....let me know how it goes and how well it works, i would like to send one of my lights to you with payment of course to upgrade mine as well.



Let me work on mine first, it might be more difficult than meets the eye:twothumbs... I'll start up another thread dedicated to the mod, rather than take your review off topic.


----------



## ernsanada

kramer5150 said:


> Let me work on mine first, it might be more difficult than meets the eye:twothumbs... I'll start up another thread dedicated to the mod, rather than take your review off topic.



You can go ahead and show your mod here. It maybe easier to find.


----------



## kramer5150

I'll give this one a try, since you can adjust the high output, medium and low are percentages of that. Theoretically you could dial in a 10 Lumen power-miser, but I probably won't do that. The RC-N3 pill is pretty tall & deep, it should house the inductor decently.

I ordered 3 boards, hopefully I get one thats good.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7882


----------



## alfreddajero

Seems to be a nice board.......


----------



## phantom23

I just received new RC-N3 and took some beamshots. 45cm to the wall, RC-N3 always on left, compared to: Kingpower K2, VB-16 U2SWOH, RaidFire Spear, Led Lenser P7 spot and flood.













At least 100 OTF lumens for 4 hours (with Ni-MH), nice machining and finish. I'm impressed!:thumbsup:


----------



## alfreddajero

You should get another to keep in 2AA format and the other in cr123 format.....


----------



## phantom23

Nope, I live in EU and CR123A batteries are really rare. I saw one 18 months ago for the first time in my life. Price: 8-10 $ each... Buying overseas is too problematic (pay and wait running out of batteries). Besides I do not use any primaries. Rechargeables are cheaper - pay once, use for years... and more ecological (I know - nobody cares about it in US:thumbsdow).


----------



## alfreddajero

All of my lights use rechargeables......they seem to run better.......you can always get a set of rcr's.


----------



## TONY M

alfreddajero said:


> You should get another to keep in 2AA format and the other in cr123 format.....


 Or rather one in 3xAA format and the other in CR123!
I haven't had the courage to try it out yet in the 3xAA configuration.


----------



## alfreddajero

Do you plan on putting another barrel on the light to hold the extra AA cell.......that would make it 3.6volts so you should be fine, since a 3.6 rcr comes out to 4.2volts off the charger.


----------



## ctimgo

*Re: Romisen Cree RC-N3 Q5*

Has anybody done a test of the Romisen Cree RC-N3 Qg to get the true lumens output? I was one web site that had 215 lumens. Is that right? TB


----------



## ctimgo

*Re: Romisen Cree RC-N3 Q5*

Sorry, not Qg but Q5


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: Romisen Cree RC-N3 Q5*



ctimgo said:


> Has anybody done a test of the Romisen Cree RC-N3 Qg to get the true lumens output? I was one web site that had 215 lumens. Is that right? TB


That is the manufacturer Lumen rating if the LED was driven at maximum current.

I have no idea what the actual lumen rating is for it for AA, CR123 or RCR123. I do know the RC-N3 Q5 is currently the brightest light I own.


----------



## ctimgo

*Re: Romisen Cree RC-N3 Q5*

Thanks. What is the best battery to use for brightness and how long will it last?


----------



## Black Rose

The "best" battery to get the RC-N3 Q5 as bright as possible would be a 3.6/3.7V RCR123 since they have a higher voltage than 2xAA or a CR123 primary.

A CR123 primary should be slightly brighter than the 2xAA combination, but I couldn't really tell myself when I tried it.

Good quality RCR123 cells currently have a capacity rating around 750 mAh. 
The RC-N3 Q5 draws about 0.67A from an RCR123, so you're looking at around an hour or so on a single RCR123, depending on which RCR123 you get.

Here is the link to Kramer5150's video review comparing AA and CR123/RCR123 performance.


----------



## alfreddajero

I would like to know what rcr would give me an hour of runtime......because all i get is 30minutes.


----------



## nanotech17

just received the rc n3 bought it for my friend and i swear it came with a Q5!
too bad should have bought more than 1 unit


----------



## exodus125

question: could you buy 2 of these lights and use two extension tubes to have 3AA running the light? would that ruin the light? Im asking because i was going to order some as gifts and would prob like to try it out before I wrap them up, but wouldn't want to ruin the light.


----------



## phantom23

nanotech17 said:


> just received the rc n3 bought it for my friend and i swear it came with a Q5!
> too bad should have bought more than 1 unit



How do you know (unless you bought it from Shiningbeam)?


----------



## alfreddajero

I just tried and no you cant unless you elongate the spring.........or you put a short dummy cell there to make contact with the spring.


----------



## exodus125

alfreddajero said:


> I just tried and no you cant unless you elongate the spring.........or you put a short dummy cell there to make contact with the spring.



so it should be able to work then with some kind of spacer....Im going to make a 6 AA light/bo staff


----------



## alfreddajero

you might want to consider the the led driver burning up.......thats too much voltage that the driver can handle.


----------



## exodus125

,,well, try it and then tell me what happens 

but seriously though, you think 3AA's will be too much?


----------



## alfreddajero

Nope not at all.......looking at your post i thought you were going to go with 6.


----------



## exodus125

i was just kidding. I did want to make sure its ok to try to run it on 3 AA's, so I guess its ok then.


----------



## alfreddajero

yes it will be okay.........


----------



## roymail

Does anyone have output and/or runtime on the *RC-N3 AA Q5 *running NiMH such as Eneloops? Thanks for all the great posts on this light.


----------



## Black Rose

I just checked the battery draw on my RC-N3 Q5 with 2 Eneloops in it, and it was 710 mA.

That should give close to 3 hours runtime, however I don't know at what point the light would start dimming, or if it would dim.


----------



## roymail

Black Rose said:


> I just checked the battery draw on my RC-N3 Q5 with 2 Eneloops in it, and it was 710 mA.
> That should give close to 3 hours runtime, however I don't know at what point the light would start dimming, or if it would dim.


 
Black Rose, thanks for the help. That runtime is good considering it's essentially running on max.

Have you ever noticed dimming or does it just drop out when it can no longer supply the need voltage?

Thanks!


----------



## kramer5150

roymail said:


> Black Rose, thanks for the help. That runtime is good considering it's essentially running on max.
> 
> Have you ever noticed dimming or does it just drop out when it can no longer supply the need voltage?
> 
> Thanks!



It doesn't just drop, it gradually dims as the cells deplete.


----------



## roymail

kramer5150 said:


> It doesn't just drop, it gradually dims as the cells deplete.


 
kramer, very good videos on youtube. Appreciate all the effort. Do you think the RC-N3 2AA has any regulation?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I can tell you it doesn't pass the wet finger test for direct drive. Whether it's regulated or not is above my pay scale.


----------



## kramer5150

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I can tell you it doesn't pass the wet finger test for direct drive. Whether it's regulated or not is above my pay scale.



x2.


----------



## csshih

erm, what's the wet finger test?


----------



## TONY M

roymail said:


> kramer, very good videos on youtube. Appreciate all the effort. Do you think the RC-N3 2AA has any regulation?


 Its regulated yes.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Wet Finger Test....

Remove tailcap. If side switching (like N3) activate switch.

Wet a finger and make the ground connection between battery neg and body.

If the LED glows faintly the light is direct drive. If not it has some sort of circuit.


----------



## Black Rose

Interesting. Never heard of that before. 

Tried it with an incan minimag, RC-N3, and one of those Dorcy 3xAAA 9-LED lights, but nothing happened.


----------



## alfreddajero

might have to try this later.........babies taking most of my time right now.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

The only light on my desk that does glow when I wet finger it is the MTE P7 light...

What that means is it is BRIGHT on a fresh charge!!!


----------



## csshih

RC-N3 isn't a direct drive, thus no glow.
it shouldn't work with incans.. not enough current?

thanks for the info


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

No I'm pretty sure an incan won't do it.

I hardly ever even play with incans anymore!!!


----------



## Bobo The Bear

Just wanted to say thanks for the reviews. Just received mine from Shiningbeam and I love this. My first and only 2xAA light.

Anyone know where I can get red/green filters for this?


----------



## Jeff91082

Alright, bumping this one with a question (and my first post here).

First off, thanks to everyone for your reviews and feedback, I just got this light, and it is great!

Oddly enough, the one that I received is 3-mode (hi-lo-strobe), not single mode. It is correctly labeled on the box and light as an RC-N3. Two questions: 


Has anyone seen this light in 3-mode?
How do I control the 3-modes? The light just seems to cycle through the modes each time I turn it on and off, and won't stay on any one.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## alfreddajero

First off welcome to the boards........i havent heard of a 3mode before. Would you be willing to post up some pics for us to check out. When the light is on try half pressing the switch to cycle the modes and when you have the desired mode just turn off and see if it comes on at the mode chosen.


----------



## Jeff91082

Sure, I'll take some pictures over the weekend. What do you want to see? The driver board? Pill? I haven't taken off the head yet, but I'll do that over the weekend.

I tried pressing the button halfway (it is a forward clicky) and can cycle through the modes, but each time I turn it on it goes right to the next mode. It never seems to stay in one, even if I leave it on for a while in the mode that I want.

Weird! :duh2:


----------



## alfreddajero

Its just funny that its a 3mode, where did you buy it........any pics would help. Does it look like the pics on the first page.......the box could be mislabeled.


----------



## kramer5150

x2...x3....x4... post pics if you can. I have never seen / read about a multi mode N3. But that's cool if it is, that addresses one of my main dislikes about it.... too much light and too short of a run time for those times when you really don't need that much light.


----------



## Bobo The Bear

Multi-mode would make me love this budget light even more. As mentioned above, where did you buy it?


----------



## BillP

Hi- thanks for the great thread, I've been considering one of these. I prefer a lens-down carry, can the clip be installed elsewhere on the light (and reversed) to enable such behavior?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

A multimode that acts like Jeff suggests is no good.

I've never seen one change all by itself except to drop to lower output as the battery goes down.


----------



## 13Lites

Hi all.
I am new here and had to sign up to give some more information I found.
I am waiting on an couple of these lights I ordered from DealExtreme.
I am still up in the air about a 3 mode light. Don't know if I will like it.
I was under the impression I was getting a single mode RC-N3.
I found this YouTube video . Hope the link works.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP_PIY1jd9s

Also on DealExtreme website there is a discussion about receiving a three mode light. (scroll down to discussion area, ->   3 Modes Not Single  (ipon70, 1/7/2009 , * 4 Replies *, 76 Views )

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.9070

Same Gentleman who created the YouTube video

P.S - I have enjoyed you forum very much. Thank you all for a great site with TONS of information.

P.S.S - I am already in hot water with the wife in regards to the flashlights I have purchased already.

take care
13Lites
:twothumbs


----------



## alfreddajero

Well ill be it is a three mode.........i wonder when they started coming out with that.


----------



## Monkeyboab

Where can I get the silver version of this light I can only see the black on Dx.

Thanks Rob


----------



## TONY M

Rob, shiningbeam sells the silver RC-N3.

Nice of DX to implement a 3 mode without informing the buyer...


----------



## Monkeyboab

I saw it on Shiningbeam at $25 but woulnt have mined gettin it off Dx for $17 cause im just gonna put in a warm led with the G2 bezel for a cheap sundrop idea.

Thanks Rob


----------



## Jeff91082

Well, I started taking pictures of my mystery 3-mode light, but it looks almost exactly the same as the first few posts in this thread. Markings on the light are the same, box label is the same, but the SKU is listed as 2009070 instead of just 9070.

The only thing that looks any different (besides the green switch instead of white) is how the board against the battery is mounted. It looks like it is mounted back further into the body of the flashlight, and I don't see the notches to turn it. The markings on the board are the same, however (01 on top and CR1L on the bottom), as is the pattern of the PCB. 





Oddly enough, these both look different from the board in this old thread that I found: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/180687

And the light is from DealExtreme, just like in the discussion link above. As-is, the multi-mode is useless (and annoying) since it won't stay in one mode. When I turn it off, I need to cycle through each mode so that it will turn on in hi the next time. 

Kinda annoyed at DX at the moment..........


----------



## CathastrophiX

Mine is single mode and the box label says 2009070.


----------



## alfreddajero

Yeah the pill does look different compared to the ones that i have. You can always send it back and ask for a single mode........or you might want to buy a forward clicky from shiningbeam since he also sells them......dont know where the switching is might be in the switch itself or the head to change modes. 

http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-92/Forward-Tactical-Click-Switch/Detail


----------



## Jeff91082

I don't think the mode control is in the switch. I jumpered the battery to the body with a paperclip and got the exact same behavior. Switching between modes every time, no mode memory.

Besides the annoying mode behavior, it is a great light! If it had a better mode setup, it would be perfect. I'll probably keep it anyways


----------



## TONY M

Jeff, the pill in you're photograph looks slightly different than mine also.


----------



## notsobrite

i'm in 

i was back and forth between sb and dx, and now i'm really glad i chose the one from sb. i really just wanted a simple- click: it's on; click it's off 123 powered light. can't wait to get it.

notso


----------



## kramer5150

oops double post


----------



## kramer5150

Jeff91082 said:


> I tried pressing the button halfway (it is a forward clicky) and can cycle through the modes, but each time I turn it on it goes right to the next mode. It never seems to stay in one, even if I leave it on for a while in the mode that I want.



Next mode memory:green:

DX just ruined a great light., definitely get the shiningbeam single mode version instead.

P.S. Bryan if you're reading this... please keep offering the existing single mode version. Switching to a next mode memory pill is a step backwards, IMHO.


----------



## alfreddajero

Yes please..........bryan.......the mode switching would be annoying. Its just funny that when i show my friends that light they think it costs like 60bones, i just keep my mouth shut of course....lol.


----------



## Jeff91082

Great.

Maybe I should mod it . Any cheap single-mode drivers that may fit? 

I'm waiting for an answer from DX to see if they'll take it back and guarantee me a single mode or something with mode memory (since it seems that some people got these).


----------



## kramer5150

Jeff91082 said:


> Great.
> 
> Maybe I should mod it . Any cheap single-mode drivers that may fit?
> 
> I'm waiting for an answer from DX to see if they'll take it back and guarantee me a single mode or something with mode memory (since it seems that some people got these).



Well... my opinions are just that. There is no clear cut answer as to which is better, it boils down to personal preference. If the UI works for you then _by all means its a KEEPER_. It addresses one key complaint I have of the N3.... it needs a longer running low mode to extend run times and decrease operating temperatures.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I may be wrong... but the way the OP made me THINK it operates is it just keeps changing modes. Even when he jumped it with a paperclip.

If this is not so I'd like to hear the truth.


----------



## lightbug

kramer5150,
I do agree with you. 3 modes RC-N3 is annoying when using the tactical switch. But 2 modes without strobe is perfect, just high and low. I might order some of that if Romisen can do it for me. 

Don't worry, the single mode RC-N3 Q5 would never go away.


----------



## Jeff91082

It changes modes each time it is turned on. Once it is on in a mode, it stays there, but when you turn it off and turn it back on, it goes to the next.

So if I use it in hi for a few minutes and turn it off, it will come back in low. Next time it will come back on in strobe. Length of time that it is on doesn't seem to matter.

And I agree with Lightbug. If it was only hi-lo, I wouldn't mind at all. Strobe is a little annoying though.


----------



## alfreddajero

I wonder what they were thinking when they did this......all it really needs is a memory feature and it would solve the switching problem.


----------



## Jeff91082

Absolutely. I was really excited when I saw that it had multiple modes, then disappointed when I couldn't get it to stay in one. :sick2:


----------



## Black Rose

lightbug said:


> But 2 modes without strobe is perfect, just high and low. I might order some of that if Romisen can do it for me.


That would be an great update to an excellent flashlight.

I would definitely buy one of those.


----------



## lightbug

Hi Jeff91082,
How efficiency is the new 3 modes RC-N3? Can the light still give 3 hours output on a pair of regular akalines or 4 hours on NIMH?


----------



## Jeff91082

Sorry, haven't had a chance to time it yet.


----------



## alfreddajero

Keep us in the loop.


----------



## TheIceMaster

Late December 2008, I ordered a N3 from LedShoppe because it was cheaper than DX. I received a Romisen RC-N3 with 3 modes «High->Lo->Strobe» (grr @ strobe) and no memory (grrrrrr!). Looking through the glass lens, I can see a 4 contact emitter/led and a textured reflector.

Since I have yet to receive the GP ReCyko 2050mAh and SoShine 2500mAh that I ordered at the same time from DX and I couldn’t wait to play, I used my 4-5 years old, used and abused, Olympus Camedia 1700mAh Ni-MH that came with my Olympus C750-UZ.

Subjectively, I checked every ~15 mins. During the first 120-135mins, it was full power then starting dimming slowly until around the 150mins mark. At that point it was much lower than "low mode" on fresh batteries but more than useful as a flashlight indoors during power outages and such. I stopped at the 4 hour mark where the light felt slightly dimmer than after it had stabilized but still enough for the same purpose. 

Overall, the runtime curve seem very similar to the only shown here albeit more compressed due to the lower capacity and age of the cells so I expect to have similar runtime compared to the single mode RC-N3 with proper batteries.

I didn't test the "low mode" yet but I am kicking myself for not taking pictures when I checked to be more accurate and have a better comparison. I may do another test when I receive the GP/SoShine to compare «low vs high».

We'll see if Jeff91082 has similar results or it varies from store to store.

**edit* it doesn't have a real mode memory but it reset to high after inactivity (see post #224 below*).


----------



## TheIceMaster

duplicate (delete if possible)


----------



## bringmemyfix

alfreddajero said:


> Keep us in the loop.


Hello,

First time poster 

I just received my rc-n3 q5 in the post today. It's also a 3 mode, but I only realised this when I switched it on and off fairly quickly.

Up till then, I'd been switching it on (high), checking out the beam, then switching it off. I did this about 3 times with a few minutes gap in between (switched off), and each time the torch switched on in high mode.

I haven't check if this pseudo memory mode applies to the low and strobe settings as well.

Hope that's of interest in some way. Thanks.


----------



## alfreddajero

Have you left the light off for at least a couple of minutes to see if it comes back in the same mode.........


----------



## TheIceMaster

I have checked and I have to agree with bringmemyfix's post. I missed it when I was checking it the first time:

On @ High -> Off & Wait 30 seconds -> On = High
On @ Low -> Off & Wait 30 seconds -> On = High
On @ Strobe -> Off & Wait 30 seconds -> On = High

So, regardless of the last used mode, mine cycles back to high after ~30 seconds of inactivity when it it powered next.


----------



## Jeff91082

Funny, I realized the exact same thing yesterday . 
Mine behaves the exact same way.


----------



## alfreddajero

Cool i prefer my lights to be on high on the first click anyway........thanks for checking, now you guys got me wanting one, but i can do without the strobe though.


----------



## [email protected]

TheIceMaster said:


> I have checked and I have to agree with bringmemyfix's post. I missed it when I was checking it the first time:
> 
> On @ High -> Off & Wait 30 seconds -> On = High
> On @ Low -> Off & Wait 30 seconds -> On = High
> On @ Strobe -> Off & Wait 30 seconds -> On = High
> 
> So, regardless of the last used mode, mine cycles back to high after ~30 seconds of inactivity when it it powered next.



Same Here also when it runs out of juice on high mode it turns itself off without dimming notabably and when you put it back on high it jumps to low


----------



## DHart

I have a couple of these Q5 N3's and some of their Q5 C3's (all from Bryan @ ShiningBeam).... and I just love these lights... they are so simple, reliable, solid, inexpensive, and BRIGHT! For the money, they're practically indispensible. I'm not sure which I like better, the N3 or the C3, so I had to get some of each. Great to keep around, in the glovebox, toolbox, kitchen drawer, give to family and friends. C3 makes a great candle in a power failure and N3, with it's momentary feature & brightness makes a great pocket carry defense mini-blinder. There's no excuse not to drop a little N3 or C3 in your pocket. Also good, as others have mentioned, to use up used/low primaries. Stick a SF primary in one, put it in your glovebox, and it'll be there waiting patiently for many years to come. I love these little lights. Thanks Kramer for your reviews... they helped push me into ordering Romisens. The two-cell RC-F4 is a great light as well... of course even brighter & longer run time than the N3 or C3. I've interchanged heads between the N3 and the F4 numerous times without any problems.







Faces


----------



## Superorb

I just ordered an N3 from shiningbeam.

I'd LOVE to have a Hi/Lo power on it though. Is there a mod that can be done to achieve this?


----------



## [email protected]

Ahhh my n3 is stuck on low ie low low strobe after dropping.


----------



## Superorb

Superorb said:


> I just ordered an N3 from shiningbeam.
> 
> I'd LOVE to have a Hi/Lo power on it though. Is there a mod that can be done to achieve this?


It seems Romisen has a 2-mode N3 in the works, release date end of this month or early next month if all goes well.


----------



## Black Rose

Superorb said:


> It seems Romisen has a 2-mode N3 in the works, release date end of this month or early next month if all goes well.


Where did you see/hear that?

That would be great.


----------



## Superorb

Black Rose said:


> Where did you see/hear that?
> 
> That would be great.


I can say it was from a reliable source. They did say that the 2mode version wouldn't be as bright as the single mode due to the new driver.


----------



## Black Rose

Cool.

In post 212 of this thread, Bryan (litebug) of Shiningbeam said he was going to check with Romisen about a 2-mode, but that is quick turnaround if it's happening this fast.


----------



## alfreddajero

Yes it is........but why not as bright as the original........if at all they should make it brighter.


----------



## DHart

Here's a beamshot of my N3 Q5 compared with some other 1-cell lights...






Romisen RC-N3 Q5 1*RCR123





E1B - CR123





L1 - CR123





L1 - RCR123


----------



## Superorb

alfreddajero said:


> Yes it is........but why not as bright as the original........if at all they should make it brighter.


I'm not sure why, but that's all he said. I'll report back when I find out more.


----------



## alfreddajero

It would just be nice if the brightness was like the Q5 version then just step it down a bit for a low.........Nice pics DHart........


----------



## DHart

alfred... I get the step down by using a primary, rather than RCR cell. 

Thanks for appreciating the pics.


----------



## Superorb

alfreddajero said:


> It would just be nice if the brightness was like the Q5 version then just step it down a bit for a low.........Nice pics DHart........


Exactly my thoughts as well.


----------



## Eieioh

*Two mode Romisen RC-N3 Q5 coming to America!*

_I did some research monday(2-16-09)via the net & phone. And found out that the Romisen RC-N3 Q5 two mode will be coming to the US __at the beginning of March '09' ! :twothumbs_
_If I remember correctly it will be in the area of 80 lumens at the added cost of about one $. Hope this helps!_


----------



## DHart

*Re: Two mode Romisen RC-N3 Q5 coming to America!*



Eieioh said:


> _I did some research monday(2-16-09)via the net & phone. And found out that the Romisen RC-N3 Q5 two mode will be coming to the US __at the beginning of March '09' ! :twothumbs_
> _If I remember correctly it will be in the area of 80 lumens at the added cost of about one $. Hope this helps!_



COOL! Any idea if Bryan @ ShiningBeam will be offering the two-stage RC-N3?


----------



## gchronis

*Re: Two mode Romisen RC-N3 Q5 coming to America!*



Eieioh said:


> _I did some research monday(2-16-09)via the net & phone. And found out that the Romisen RC-N3 Q5 two mode will be coming to the US __at the beginning of March '09' ! :twothumbs_
> _If I remember correctly it will be in the area of 80 lumens at the added cost of about one $. Hope this helps!_



Great news! I'm going to be in for 4, if they do that. Do you know if Shining Beam is going to be offering those with a Q5?


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Two mode Romisen RC-N3 Q5 coming to America!*

As i would also like to know.......just sent him an email......Just got off the phone with him and he will be selling them on his site, hope he gives us more details when they come in.


----------



## lightbug

Hi Guys,
I have ordered this customized 2-mode RC-N3 Q5 a week ago. I really don't know how bright it going to be, but I suspect it might be little dimmer than the regular Q5 version since now it is running on a different driver. All I know is it won't come with SOS or Strobe. Not sure if it has memory feature (EEPROM). Took me long time to persuade the manufacturer to do it for me, so I don't want to push it and ask for more features, afterall it is just a budget light. Anyway, Shiningbeam will be the only one going to carry this 2 modes RC-N3 Q5 model. I should be able to get them in early to mid March.

Regards,

-Bryan


----------



## Black Rose

Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## lightbug

DHart,
Excellent pictures. The photoes with RC-N3 Q5 and C3 looks very professional. Certainly much much better than the crappy photoes I took for my lights on my shiningbeam website. LOL


----------



## kramer5150

lightbug said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have ordered this customized 2-mode RC-N3 Q5 a week ago. I really don't know how bright it going to be, but I suspect it might be little dimmer than the regular Q5 version since now it is running on a different driver. All I know is it won't come with SOS or Strobe. Not sure if it has memory feature (EEPROM). Took me long time to persuade the manufacturer to do it for me, so I don't want to push it and ask for more features, afterall it is just a budget light. Anyway, Shiningbeam will be the only one going to carry this 2 modes RC-N3 Q5 model. I should be able to get them in early to mid March.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> -Bryan




:twothumbs


----------



## Superorb

lightbug said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have ordered this customized 2-mode RC-N3 Q5 a week ago. I really don't know how bright it going to be, but I suspect it might be little dimmer than the regular Q5 version since now it is running on a different driver. All I know is it won't come with SOS or Strobe. Not sure if it has memory feature (EEPROM). Took me long time to persuade the manufacturer to do it for me, so I don't want to push it and ask for more features, afterall it is just a budget light. Anyway, Shiningbeam will be the only one going to carry this 2 modes RC-N3 Q5 model. I should be able to get them in early to mid March.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> -Bryan


You know I'll be waiting in line once these are released. With only 2 modes, memory probably won't be an issue. I wonder if we could play legos and make a 1AA Romisen out of this too


----------



## lightbug

Superorb,
We'll see how good the 2 modes RC-N3 Q5 is before jumping to other Romisen lights. It is just too painful to get the manufacturer to change anything major. 

I have requested to use the R2 emitter for the Romisen lights many times, but it seems the supplier always are out of stock or only have handful in stock. Many so called R2 flashlight out there are actually using green tint Q5. Thus, no point paying extra money and getting a fake R2 bin light.


----------



## Black Rose

I'm impressed that you are able to ask the factory to make special models just for you and they do it.

You must be doing something right (besides offering excellent products and great customer service).


----------



## kramer5150

lightbug said:


> Superorb,
> We'll see how good the 2 modes RC-N3 Q5 is before jumping to other Romisen lights. It is just too painful to get the manufacturer to change anything major.
> 
> I have requested to use the R2 emitter for the Romisen lights many times, but it seems the supplier always are out of stock or only have handful in stock. Many so called R2 flashlight out there are actually using green tint Q5. Thus, no point paying extra money and getting a fake R2 bin light.



Kudos Bryan... your efforts are appreciated.

IMHO manufacturers should invest more $$$ in the DC-DC circuit, rather than trying to change the world with R2 emitters. A low BIN P4 or Q2 XR-E driven sufficiently can be surprisingly bright.

Heres a Malkoff M60 ceiling bounce...






Heres a Q2-XRE direct driven off an 18650.





anyways, thanks again!!

and PS... I heard rumors about a second run of L-Minis... I hope that is true, you need not reply if you don't want to. I'll just keep waiting patiently.


----------



## lightbug

Black Rose,

Well, it is not difficult if you can do the following: 
1.) Offered them higher wholesale price than others
2.) Long term partnership
3.) A large quantity order


----------



## lightbug

kramer5150,
I totally agreed with you. But manufactuer always want the easy way out. With companies like DX and KD selling the lights at or near the wholesale price, the manufacturer really want to cut back the cost as much as possible to compete with other brands, so even a $1 increase with a new driver will result in much higher cost. 

There are drivers on market can make the RC-G2 Q5 and RC-H3 Q5 at least 50% brighter and with samilar runtime. But I don't think the manufacturer is going to do that due to the cost factor.

L-mini II is almost ready. I have called the manufacturer 2 days ago, he said about 2 weeks time and he'll ship them out to me. Expect them to be here around the time of the RC-N3 Q5 II. Maybe...just maybe I'll get a handful of L-mini 2 with M bin MC-E emitter.


----------



## Eieioh

*Re: Two mode Romisen RC-N3 Q5 coming to America!*

_To sum it up quicly,YES! And it seems as though he has since posted a couple reguarding this topic after you & I posted ours. So you might want to have a look._


----------



## Superorb

lightbug said:


> Superorb,
> We'll see how good the 2 modes RC-N3 Q5 is before jumping to other Romisen lights. It is just too painful to get the manufacturer to change anything major.
> 
> I have requested to use the R2 emitter for the Romisen lights many times, but it seems the supplier always are out of stock or only have handful in stock. Many so called R2 flashlight out there are actually using green tint Q5. Thus, no point paying extra money and getting a fake R2 bin light.


I meant using the 2-mode N3 on another Romisen light.


----------



## lightbug

Superorb,
I know what you meant and I have answered your question. 

Quoted from earlier message:

*"We'll see how good the 2 modes RC-N3 Q5 is before jumping to other Romisen lights."*


----------



## alfreddajero

Cant wait to hear about the 2 modes when you get them bud. I gave my brothers father-in-law one of my N3's and he loved it, also gave him a cr123 and some liths to use for the configurations. I need to get another great light.


----------



## ctimgo

Anybody know where I can get a pressure remote to fit the rc-n3 or the rc-f4?


----------



## atropine1

*3 mode version - Disappointing strobe.*

Does anyone else agree that the strobe mode of this light is low power strobe rather than high power strobe. I"M disappointed in this this. 

Other 2-mode lights I have do strobe & full power, and the strobe is as bright as it's full power normal mode. 

Most would think strobe is useless, but I thought it could be a good self defence device in this mode against people or animals. So would have been best having the strobe as bright as possible.


----------



## DHart

*Re: 3 mode version - Disappointing strobe.*



atropine1 said:


> Does anyone else agree that the strobe mode of this light is low power strobe rather than high power strobe. I"M disappointed in this this.
> 
> Other 2-mode lights I have do strobe & full power, and the strobe is as bright as it's full power normal mode.
> 
> Most would think strobe is useless, but I thought it could be a good self defence device in this mode against people or animals. So would have been best having the strobe as bright as possible.



Some flashlight designers seem think that the more functions and gizmos a product has, the more people will like it.. I think most of us would be happier without signal modes, sos, and strobes, preferring a great low low, a moderate useable medium and a really bright bright. But when there is a strobe function on a light, I do think it's greatest value is when BRIGHT.


----------



## [email protected]

Just so you know guys the dx 3mode has a plastic lense


----------



## Superorb

Just got my 2-mode RC-N3 Q5 from ShiningBeam yesterday. It has a Hi and Med setting, no memory (doesn't really matter htough with only 2 modes). GREAT light though, I like it much more now than the single mode. Although, when flashing the light, it will change modes. There is no kind of memory at all.


----------



## vali

How about letting it rest for about 35 secs in the high setting? will it start in low or high next time?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

In some lights no memory is GREAT!

In others it would be a PITA.

Viva la revolution!


----------



## Superorb

vali said:


> How about letting it rest for about 35 secs in the high setting? will it start in low or high next time?


I left it on Med for 45 seconds and let it sit for over a minute. It started in High. I then left Hi on for over 45 seconds and let it sit for over a minute and it started on Hi. I think it will reset to Hi after a certain amount of time.


----------



## alfreddajero

Just what im looking for, i take it that the light starts off in high mode when you first click the switch.


----------



## jayb79

[email protected] said:


> Just so you know guys the dx 3mode has a plastic lense



My 3 mode is glass, recieved it from dx on 3-3-09.


----------



## [email protected]

You sure? The plastic they use is very similar to glass but if you take it out it definately feels plastic on the edges. Otherwise i'm just unlucky


----------



## vali

Superorb said:


> I left it on Med for 45 seconds and let it sit for over a minute. It started in High. I then left Hi on for over 45 seconds and let it sit for over a minute and it started on Hi. I think it will reset to Hi after a certain amount of time.



Then it seems its the same driver of the DX with strobe removed and using Q5 instead P4. The runtime I got with a couple of duracell alkies is the same lightbug stated for the revised shiningbeam model: 3 hours in max, then 3 and a half more in med (Seems I dont need to test the runtime in med in mine ).


----------



## atropine1

[email protected] said:


> You sure? The plastic they use is very similar to glass but if you take it out it definately feels plastic on the edges. Otherwise i'm just unlucky



Lens seems like glass. Clear light transmission, Tried tapping it,, feels like glass No flex, and I tried a scratch test with a sharp nosed pair of pliers near the edge and it didn't scratch. If it is plastic, would seem as good as glass.for the job.


----------



## sparktastic

Have just taken delivery of the KD version of the RC-N3.
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1165

A few observations and comparisons to the DX version:

KD version
Appears to be a Q5
Single mode 
Forward clicky R
Cool tint 
Approx 125 Lumen 

Further:

Neither version drives the LED to it’s full potential. As such there is very little difference in brightness between the two, despite one having a Q5.

A freshly charged CR123 only provides about 600mA to the LED.
Running AA NiMh cells only drives the Led at about 400mA.

Bottom line? The RC-N3 in either battery configuration, with it’s practical spring steel clip, is a great looking little EDC. The flashlight could be made much better with a decent buck/boost driver, but with a pill & barrel size the same as an RC-G2, replacement of the driver is a little challenging. Would also be nice to have a smooth reflector option.


----------



## Superorb

^^ I was curious to see if it was actually a Q5 emitter as advertised on their page. I guess it doesn't matter though since it's not driven. Have you tried a ShiningBeam Q5 to compare?


----------



## Black Rose

Unless something has changed recently, ShiningBeam is the only place you can get these budget Romisen lights with Q5 emitters.


----------



## DHart

Black Rose said:


> Unless something has changed recently, ShiningBeam is the only place you can get these budget Romisen lights with Q5 emitters.



This definitely seems to be the case as far as I can tell.


----------



## kosPap

Superorb said:


> ^^ I was curious to see if it was actually a Q5 emitter as advertised on their page. I guess it doesn't matter though since it's not driven. Have you tried a ShiningBeam Q5 to compare?


 
well if you blowup the picture of the 19.11$ romisen that KD sells you will see FOUR wires at the die...So it may indeed be a Q5


----------



## Superorb

kosPap said:


> well if you blowup the picture of the 19.11$ romisen that KD sells you will see FOUR wires at the die...So it may indeed be a Q5


I know, that's why I was curious to hear form someone who actually received it


----------



## Black Rose

kosPap said:


> well if you blowup the picture of the 19.11$ romisen that KD sells you will see FOUR wires at the die...So it may indeed be a Q5


The number of wires is not enough to go on. The Cree P4 also has four wires.


----------



## kosPap

really? I thought it was 3-wire and the lower bins P2, p4 two-wired


----------



## sparktastic

Either way, the LED is likely to be underdriven, no matter who the vendor.
I doubt that the SB version will be substantially brighter than the KD Q5 version, but I could be wrong. It Really depends on the driver..
The SB version at least has a high & Low mode, which is a plus.

I will insert a 7882 driver into my KD RC-N3, once I can figure out how to make it fit. The 7882 will be set to approx 750mA to the LED. It is more to get the three (H,M,L) modes that I like. This flashlight does not have the surface area to properly dissipate the heat from an overdriven Cree any way.


----------



## Black Rose

kosPap said:


> really? I thought it was 3-wire and the lower bins P2, p4 two-wired


Don't quote me on this, but I believe I read on here somewhere than the initial P4s were 3 wire, but later on in Cree's refinement process they upgraded the P4 to a 4 wire design.

I have a light with a Cree P4 in it, and it's definitely 4 wire (I used a magnifying glass to confirm it)


----------



## alfreddajero

I have two lights that have a P4 and both have 4wires. The one on the left is a P4 while the other is a Q5.


----------



## lightbug

Most early (2007) P4 emitters have 3 wires, the newer ones produced in early 2008 and later all got 4 wires.


----------



## kosPap

That solves it! thank you both!


----------



## Skidmark6

The RC-N3 from DX is a great light, but the RC-N3 Q5 from shiningbeam is much brighter. I purchased both to compare and gave away the DX version. 

Its a few dollars more, but you will get your order from shining beam in a couple of days, DX will take 2-4 weeks from my experiance. Shining beam also offers a 6% cpf discount. Enough to cover the $2.75 flat shipping if you buy a couple of things.

If you are impressed by the RC-N3 also try the RC-F4. I havent seen the one from DX but the q5 version from shining beam is a really bright light. I just wish it had a crenalated bezel


----------



## [email protected]

Oops my bad real glass lense.


----------



## atropine1

hi, 

I know it's probably common knowledge, but could someone quickly tell me if it's 100% safe to use the 3 mode N3 with a freshly charged RCR123 battery (4.2v) . I notice DX state max working voltage of only 4v, and people on DX have made the claim that their units burnt out on RCR123's.


----------



## jayb79

atropine1 said:


> hi,
> 
> I know it's probably common knowledge, but could someone quickly tell me if it's 100% safe to use the 3 mode N3 with a freshly charged RCR123 battery (4.2v) . I notice DX state max working voltage of only 4v, and people on DX have made the claim that their units burnt out on RCR123's.



That is all i run in mine, i have both single mode and 3 mode from dx. 4.2v is no problem, as soon as you turn it on the volts drop to under 4v even fresh off the charger.


----------



## Superorb

Skidmark6 said:


> The RC-N3 from DX is a great light, but the RC-N3 Q5 from shiningbeam is much brighter. I purchased both to compare and gave away the DX version.
> 
> Its a few dollars more, but you will get your order from shining beam in a couple of days, DX will take 2-4 weeks from my experiance. Shining beam also offers a 6% cpf discount. Enough to cover the $2.75 flat shipping if you buy a couple of things.
> 
> If you are impressed by the RC-N3 also try the RC-F4. I havent seen the one from DX but the q5 version from shining beam is a really bright light. I just wish it had a crenalated bezel


The RC-H3 Q5 from Shiningbeam is also great, and it has a crenelated bezel.


----------



## xevious

Skidmark6 said:


> The RC-N3 from DX is a great light, but the RC-N3 Q5 from shiningbeam is much brighter. I purchased both to compare and gave away the DX version.
> 
> Its a few dollars more, but you will get your order from shining beam in a couple of days, DX will take 2-4 weeks from my experiance. Shining beam also offers a 6% cpf discount. Enough to cover the $2.75 flat shipping if you buy a couple of things.


The one at ShiningBeam is listed at $24.45, while the one @ DX is $16.99. DX says XR-E, but doesn't qualify the bin. But in any case, the price is cheap enough that you can buy a Q5 emitter from DX along with the flashlight and swap it in.


----------

